# Praises For JessEm Doweling Jig



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

My copy of the new JessEm doweling jig arrived via the BBT yesterday evening. I got a chance to try it today and simply joined a couple of piece of MDF together to see how it works, and it worked extremely well. 

No big deal you may say, and any doweling jig would duplicate easily the simple jointing job that I did with it. I just like the appearance, the heft, the finish and that it works FOR ME. I am looking forward to doing some face jointing with it now that I see how it works. 

You might ask, what is there to know about using a doweling jig, well, not much, but if you drill holes that are off center in the first workpiece which is easy to do with a not self centering jig, you better think before you drill the holes in the opposing workpiece. It is easy to get mixed up and not get the results that you are looking for but just paying attention and getting things right really makes the jig a GREAT tool IMHO.

Perhaps this joy comes due to my experience with a self centering jig that I screwed up through my ignorance and need to send back to the factory for recalibration. The error that I made with the first jig is almost impossible to make with the JessEm jig. If anybody can use something in the wrong way, I'm the guy to do it. I'm not a natural when it comes to mechanical things as are the majority of the members of this forum, which I admire so very much. 

Jerry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The secret, Jerry, as in most woodwork is not the measuring but referencing of the same side.

Glad to see that you got the desired result.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you found the tool for you. I personally love the process and feel sorry for people who say "just use this". "This" might not work best for me and I think that is why there are so many wonderful things out there.

Right now I am looking into CNC and there are a lot of people saying "just use this" but half the fun is figuring out what is right for you just like dowling jigs, block planes, bench chisels.......


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Shortslvs said:


> Glad to hear you found the tool for you. I personally love the process and feel sorry for people who say "just use this". "This" might not work best for me and I think that is why there are so many wonderful things out there.
> 
> Right now I am looking into CNC and there are a lot of people saying "just use this" but half the fun is figuring out what is right for you just like dowling jigs, block planes, bench chisels.......


Fred,
One of the beauties of life is that each of us is unique, and once a person understands that, life becomes a lot easier and less frustrating. Along with that, the understanding that life is just one compromise after another, life comes into even sharper focus. This truths, in my opion, are what makes this forum so interesting, we all have a common interest in woodworking but no two of the members are at the same place in our level of expertise, and the way we view life, tools, and the techniques that are part of our commone interest. Wouldn't it be boring if we were all carbon copies of each other.

Jerry


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Jerry Glad it worked out for you. I am in the same boat as you...I don't have the skills, abilities or aptitude that a lot of these folks have so when something works out right it is an accomplishment to be cherished. Been there, done that. Just keep on trying...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

billyjim said:


> Jerry Glad it worked out for you. I am in the same boat as you...I don't have the skills, abilities or aptitude that a lot of these folks have so when something works out right it is an accomplishment to be cherished. Been there, done that. Just keep on trying...




Amend to that Bill

Jerry


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jerry, I am glad that you have found something to meet your needs. JessEm has a reputation for making fine products. It should serve you well for many years.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Jerry, I am glad that you have found something to meet your needs. JessEm has a reputation for making fine products. It should serve you well for many years.
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia



Otis.
Yes, the same craftsmanship that goes into their router llifts go in the the jig, great tools.

Jerry


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jerry I am glad to have enjoyed JessEm Doweling Jig. 

Seems like a great jig I hope that manufacture a version in millimeters. 

If possible post some pictures.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Botelho007 said:


> Jerry I am glad to have enjoyed JessEm Doweling Jig.
> 
> Seems like a great jig I hope that manufacture a version in millimeters.
> 
> If possible post some pictures.





O.K. Claudio, here are some photos. They start with just two pieces of MDF that I wanted to and did join together. The photo go step by step until finished, they are pretty much self explanatory.

Jerry


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Jerry._
Tool lovely, well machinable.
Will build many pieces with it.
Congratulations on your choice.
Thanks for the photos.

Cláudio


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Did you buy the 3/8 guide.*

Jerry did you buy the 3/8 guide?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roofner said:


> Jerry did you buy the 3/8 guide?


Gary,
Yes, I bought the jig that comes with only the set of guides, the 3/8th" ones, I may go ahead and buy the 1/2" and 1/4" guides later if and/or when I think that I need them. The 3/8th" guides will do the vast majority of the work that I expect to do.

Jerry


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks I am think about buying this jig the 3/8. Aprils my birthday this is going to be my present.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roofner said:


> Thanks I am think about buying this jig the 3/8. Aprils my birthday this is going to be my present.


Gary,
When I bought my copy of the jig I talked to a lady by the name of Pattie, she told me that she would put a note in my file to remind her when or if I wanted to buy the other guides that and she would make me a deal on them or insure that I got the original price if the price were to go up later. Truth is that I really know what she was referring to but she sure was nice and I felt good about doing business with JessEm.

You are really going to like the jig, it is every thing that you are expecting it to be. I think that using dowels is going to be my preference over biscuits, and set my set of Freud T&G bits. I have the Kreg Pocket hole kit, but after buying it I decided that I don't want t use screw in the majority of my woodworking, However, the Kreg concept is really a good one for certain jobs and does just what it is advertised to do.

Anyway Gary, you need to not wait, have your birthday early this year and get with the program, you're going to really like the JessEm Jig.

Jerry


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

The old saying goes here , you get what you pay for. Jessem makes quality woodworking tools.

GLad you like it and shared it with us.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I took the plunge for my early birthday present ordered the dowel jig. How long did it take for the jig to arrive Jerry?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Got confirmation my doweling jig was sent anxious to get the new toy. I had been looking at this jig for a while it was only after seeing your good success that I ordered.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

Pretty convincing set of photos.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roofner said:


> I took the plunge for my early birthday present ordered the dowel jig. How long did it take for the jig to arrive Jerry?


Gary,
I don't recall the time element exactly, but it was not very long, I'd take a guess and say maybe five working days, it got here pretty quick. 

I had to quit on my first project with it when my drill would no longer hold the 3/8" bit, so I'm like you waiting for the BBT (UPS) to bring my new Porter Cable PCCK600LB cordless drill, then I can get back to my project which is a cedar chest with a plywood carcass. 

I did get the the first set of holes drilled in both ends of one of the side panels. The holes are only half way through the 3/4" plywood. I could have drilled clear through since the plywood won't be seen when the chest is finished. 

The end of the piece of plywood is 21" wide as I recall with holes for 13 dowels. I cut a piece of scrap and drilled the matching holes just to see how well the alignment would be and it is beautiful, I think that I said this in an earlier post to the thread. I'm just trying to keep you, Gary, so excited about your new JessEm doweling jig that you can't sleep at night, let me know how I'm doing.

Jerry


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Received my jig today. Much heavier duty jig than it looks in the video. Did not have any tme to do anything with it yet. Not sure how much time I will have until Saturday.


----------

